# Right IBAN Wrong Swift Code



## Tickledblue (15 Nov 2016)

Hi, I made a payment today with the correct IBAN number but the wrong SWFT code.  The SWIFT code was for the correct bank, but wrong branch.  My question is will the payment make it to the correct company account.  Is there anything I can do to smooth the path for the transfer or will the payment be returned
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2016)

Transfers can be made with IBAN only these days. 

There is generally one BIC code per bank per country, not normally per branch. 

If you got the IBAN correct, there is a good chance that the payment will be routed correctly. Worst case, it will be refunded / bounce back into your account. 

If the payment was a Euro SEPA zone (Eurozone plus some other countries) transfer it should will reach the recipient tomorrow. Could you contact the recipient and ask that they let you know tomorrow if they got the payment or not?


----------



## Tickledblue (15 Nov 2016)

Thank you CiaranT, that is reassuring.  The payment was made in USD to the company's dollar account in the USA as opposed to their dollar account in the UK, do you think it stands a good chance of making it through.  Thanks for the advice I will call the recipient bank tomorrow, but I'm in for a sleepless night tonight I think until it is resolved


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2016)

Ah, so it is not a euro payment ...
USD payments are outside of SEPA zone rules.
USD payments can sometimes take a few days.
There is 1 BIC per bank per country but I think US codes are branch specific.

Did you contact the recipient to see if the funds have been received or at least to let you know once they have the money? or has the money bounced back to you?


----------

